# Absolutely Fuming DBS check Question (warning contains a rant)!



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone know how quickly Social Services can get DBS checks back?

We have panel Monday and just received a call tonight from Social Worker to advise our DBS checks are out of date? WHAT! According to Government Website they have no expiry date. 

Our Social Worker was quick to tell us we need to do full medicals again for the 2nd time. Our doctor thought it was nuts when all we needed was an update on the last year. But we did it quickly and paid for it.

Now it looks like panel and intros may be delayed. If it is after Xmas it will cause a real problem for us. Plus baby will be spending her 1st Xmas with FC when she could be with us. 

If Social Workers weren't so obsessed with tick box form filling they would have time to concentrate on doing their job properly. 3 years this process has taken with delay after delay after delay. No wonder these kids are so traumatised by the time they reach their forever home!

Xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Technically DBS are only valid quite literally the day of the check. If you go out and break the law the day after your DBS is done it won't be on there so ultimately it's down to whoever needs the DBS as to what their requirements are, in this case the LA.
Unfortunately there's no shortcuts with DBS, it's down to the individual agencies involved as to how long it takes. Some are a few days others can take months. 
I would hope the agency would have to common sense and jurisdiction to agree everything to go ahead whilst they're being redone.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Becs40

Common sense is not something used in this process so I won't hold my breath. But thanks for replying.

Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

When teaching I had to have mine redone every three years.  How old is it?  I'd ask for policy on it and see if there's any loops in it . Sorry you're dealing with the additional stress x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Our DBS check was out of date (our la require it every 12 months) when we did intros and our princess came home but not noticed til we were ready to put in the application for the order. Really does depend on the agency. Our checks came back in about 10 days but that is 10 days you and little one shouldn't have to wait. Have fingers and toes crossed for you that common sense prevails


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Not adoption related, but I am a carer, so have my DBS checked quite a lot.  Last one took 4 days and that was all.

Good luck
X


----------



## Serenede (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi, I run a nanny agency and I always advise my nannies to sign up for the update service once there DBS check is through. This allows anyone to check your DBS number for the following three years to see if it is clear Saving you the pain of having to have a new one all of the time. These checks can be completed within 3-5 days if they get on with it. Can you get one done yourself or do they insist you go through them?


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks ladies, I knew you would make me feel better.  I really hope they can move quick with this.I just hope panel goes ahead Monday too 

Our LA renew every 2 years. 

Can't believe your LA require it every 12 months sq9...that is bonkers! We would have had 3 done just to go through the process.

Xx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

If you let dbs know that any delay will delay an adoption panel I'm fairly sure they can fast track it. They asked me about this when I equired about ours. Good luck! X


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Just wanted to say I'm gutted for you. Every day counts and I pray this won't affect Christmas with your new lo.
Gettina


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

LoopyLou, we had the exact same issue. A week before panel SW realised we needed a new DBS (cue mad panic, anxiety, tears etc)
I sent the form recorded delivery, and then once I saw online by tracing it that it had been received I phoned the DBS office and chased it up. They were really helpful but they told me basically, once they get the form they sent electronic requests to the relevant people (police etc) for the information. 
I phoned my local police HQ and explained to them and they processed the information request within minutes and sent it to the DBS office, I was then delayed with the next section (can't remember what it was!) and I phoned my local MP's office and asked him to wade in lol. (This was all done on recommendation from SW)

So basically, what I'm saying is, it is possible to get them done super fast - ours was 3 days from sending to them issuing the certificate (we hadn't received it for panel, but they said that it needed to be received before intros) they were just happy knowing it was en-route 

Don't give up hope! X


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

This happened with us too, I dot a call from our sw a week before matching panel to say that our 2nd medical hadn't arrived back (they wanted one every 6 months which we had to pay for  ) and the dbs was also out of date.

I had to take a days holiday to run around from one Drs surgery to another to get the medicals, then spend a few hours on the phone to dbs office. The dbs office where great, they sent them out the same day after I explained out matching panel meeting would be delayed by another month is it was received in the next two days.

Might be an idea to give them a call and see if they can help.

Keep your chin up I am sure everything will work out and you will have your Lo hime for Xmas.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ours is every 12m, we had our boys living with us 10m an because AO wasn't complete they said we needed a new DBS. Obviously we're squeaky clean but I'd have liked to have known what they'd have done if something they didn't know came up!


----------

